# Brake Pedal Height



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

My '64 had manual brakes and was updated to power. To me it seems the brake pedal is very high.
Is there an adjustment for this?


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

My understanding is that manual brake hardware is different from power.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kevin1727 said:


> My '64 had manual brakes and was updated to power. To me it seems the brake pedal is very high.
> Is there an adjustment for this?


Some years had a pedal with the clevis hole lowered for power brakes. Later pedals incorporated both holes so only 1 brake pedal was needed.

The lower hole uses less leverage so the braking is less sensitive/slower when you apply the pedal seeing power brakes don't need the foot/leg pressure to push in the pedal - that is the beauty of power assist.

The lower hole would also drop the pedal height.









FAQ - Braking: POWER BOOSTER ANGLE and DISC vs DRUM


I have seen a couple posts with regards to the angle of the master cylinder. Hmmm. Why are some parallel with the engine, some positioned as an angle up, and some aftermarket set-ups too high and hit the hood? Hopefully, this may help a couple of you and answer a few questions. The use of...




www.gtoforum.com





No expert, but you might find some info in the 1964 Service Manual?


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

You should have went from the top hole in the brake arm to the lower hole that will provide a higher ratio for the power brakes. The top hole gives more leverage and works best for manual brakes, but definitely not needed with power assist. Neither one of these holes determines the height of the brake pedal, and the height is determined by the length of the rod and clevis. If the pedal is too high simply screw the rod into the clevis assembly and the shorter rod assembly will bring the pedal towards the firewall. We just installed a new brake system on the wagon and ended up cutting about an inch off the new rod so it would screw farther in to the clevis bracket without hitting on the brake arm.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> No expert, but you might find some info in the 1964 Service Manual?


Thanks. Yes, I need to order one of those. I've always done it for every other car I bought. Just haven't wanted to invest much money into this car until I get another problem resolved.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes, there are two holes in the pedal arm and the bottom hole is already the one being used which is the least leverage. 

I can see that the brake switch bracket is what stops the upward travel, so that would have to be changed to hold a lower position in addition to the piston rod being shorter.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The hole furthest from the pivot point will have the most "throw", so the piston will travel further in the lower hole.


----------

